# Locales wollen nicht...

## gr0sshirn

hab mich an das da gehalten: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

bekomme jetzt aber bei jedem programm was ich starte in der console eine warnung mitgegeben:

GNOME Terminal: locale not understood by C library, internationalization will not work

(gnome-terminal:6152): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

	Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gnome-terminal:6152): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

---

wie krieg ich das weg, an welche locale liegt das?

mycomputer / # locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=de_DE.utf8@euro

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.utf8

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL=

mycomputer / # locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE@euro

en_US

en_US.utf8

thx

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ich hatte neulich auch Probleme und habe diesen Link gefunden, alles abgearbeitet und nun geht alles wieder wunderbar.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Max Steel

Guten Tag,

Das liegt einfach daran das es keine deutsche UTF-8 Locale mit Euro gibt, zumindest nicht so wie du sie definiert hast da UTF-8 bereits die Euro Zeichen beinhaltet.

Also einfach das @euro aus der UTF-8 rauslöschen und nochmal versuchen

PS: Soweit ich weiß...

----------

## gr0sshirn

ich hab das @euro weggenommen.

jetzt fragt mich gdm ob ich ne deutsche sitzung will (nur diesmal oder immer...)

wenn ich das bestätige und er ins gnome rein will kommt aber: "de_DE.utf8 does not exist - Using system default"...

(der consolenfehler ist auch noch da)

----------

## gr0sshirn

jetzt gehts.

des rätsels lösung war, dass die locals noch nicht existierten...

musste sie noch in /etc/locals.gen schreiben und locale-gen ausführen, dann gings .)

----------

